
Samsung drops security updates for some devices, demotes others to quarterly - jaytaylor
https://www.androidpolice.com/2019/10/07/samsung-drops-security-updates-for-three-devices-demotes-others-to-quarterly-updates/
======
jaytaylor
From TFA:

Now imagine this - you buy a computer from an OEM, with its OS on top of the
hardware. It's a good PC, fast, snappy, powerful and you paid $5k for it. 2
years later the OEM stops updating the OS, because its shareholders request
higher revenue and the OEM can't charge you for what you already own so it
needs to look for other means to get money from you. Everything is fine with
your PC, it's still blazing fast and does everything it's intended to, but as
of now, any kind of security bug might compromise your device, your home
network, your work network and may result in you loosing your money, other
property or even your entire identity, which in extreme situations can lead to
death. Just because the OEM wants your money. And you can't just update the OS
and be safe again, you need to buy new hardware, because the OEM decided that
his new OS won't support his old hardware.

This is what we allow them to do to us.

------
petee
Samsung has a history of giving up on updates for devices, I commented
recently elsewhere on HN how this is the reason I wont buy Samsung anymore; to
name a couple: My SmartTV dropped after 1 year (no Java updates since 2013,
yay!), and two Android phones dropped 1.5-2years after purchase...granted, one
of them wasn't upgradable to the next major Android release, but they still
stopped security patches regardless

